# Installed PTVnet and TivoWebPlus



## VoyagerBob (Dec 7, 2001)

I installed that iso program I downloaded from PTVnet. It boots up with that upgraded screen and the regular tivo works, but the usb's aren't working. I cannot communicate with the Dtivo with the TivoWebPlus. I have tried a usb to ethernet connection and a wireless usb-light didn't turn on the device so I knew the usb ports weren't working.

What did I do wrong? I am using a Samsung Sir-4080 with 500gb drive. I installed the software after I had shows on the drive-someone said that wasn't a problem though.

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Either the appropriate drivers are not loading or you're not using a compatible usb device. What model usb dongle are you using?


----------



## VoyagerBob (Dec 7, 2001)

Trentnet TEW-424UB for the wireless-light doesn't light up on the device and AirLink 101 USB2.0 Ethernet adapter-Wired USB to Ethernet.


Da Goon said:


> Either the appropriate drivers are not loading or you're not using a compatible usb device. What model usb dongle are you using?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

VoyagerBob said:


> Trentnet TEW-424UB


Don't see that one in a 6.2 usb.map. What model Airlink? Software version you're running?


----------



## VoyagerBob (Dec 7, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> Don't see that one in a 6.2 usb.map. What model Airlink? Software version you're running?


Model ASOHOUSB. Also, I am using Tera Term Web 3.1 -serial tivo to computer and all I get is a bunch of "y"'s. Why is this?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

That one's supported by backport drivers (disclaimer:I have no idea what exactly PTVnet does, except that some things are done apparently rather sloppy). Either your tivo isn't loading the appropriate drivers or you're usb.map was not edited correctly. Did the ptvnet install say anything about new usb drivers? The stock ones won't work with that adapter. You may need a serial cable at this point.


----------



## VoyagerBob (Dec 7, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> That one's supported by backport drivers (disclaimer:I have no idea what exactly PTVnet does, except that some things are done apparently rather sloppy). Either your tivo isn't loading the appropriate drivers or you're usb.map was not edited correctly. Did the ptvnet install say anything about new usb drivers? The stock ones won't work with that adapter. You may need a serial cable at this point.


I've been trying to get the serial going, but all I get is "y"'s. in the connection. I am using Tera Term 3.1


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm... Where did the serial cable come from? (bought or built?) What are your terminal settings? I think I remember a post from a while back where someone said ptvnet didn't startup serial bash unless you edit your rc.sysinit.author (what sense does that make?) So you may need to pull the drive and make sure there is a call to bash in rc.sysinit.author.


----------



## VoyagerBob (Dec 7, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> Hmmm... Where did the serial cable come from? (bought or built?) What are your terminal settings? I think I remember a post from a while back where someone said ptvnet didn't startup serial bash unless you edit your rc.sysinit.author (what sense does that make?) So you may need to pull the drive and make sure there is a call to bash in rc.sysinit.author.


I guess it was a bad cat5 cable, but I tried another one and it worked-I can connect to TivoWebPlus. I have tried to update it so I can get HMO, but superpatch-6.2a.tcl is not compatible with my 6.2-01-2-381.....at least that's what it reads when I'm using Telnet and using that HMO/MRV script.


----------

